# Listed as a 1954?



## KevinBrick (Oct 27, 2020)

Serial # F402842 on the head tube

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=274548762366


----------



## KevinBrick (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Roger Henning (Oct 27, 2020)

It also has a head badge date code so that would make it 1976 or newer.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2020)

That's pretty damn funny a seller would think that up. Looks like a Hungarian POS.................................................. *P*retty *O*ld *S*pecimen.


----------



## jammer (Oct 27, 2020)

And the tube forks which date it even later.


----------



## mrg (Oct 27, 2020)

July 13, 1984


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2020)

mrg said:


> July 13, 1984



 That serial number is funky. Couldn't it be a 94? 84 would be a ?VXXXXX serial? Those head tube joints don't look Murray, more like Hungarian.


----------

